# Tagalog; Sana'y Maulit Muli



## MrNyceGuy

Hello, if anyone can find the time to translate this tagalog song into english, it would be greatly appreciated. 

"Sana'y Maulit Muli" by Regine Velasquez

Sana mauli muli
Ang mga oras nating nakaraan
Bakit nagkaganito
Naglaho na ba ang pag-ibig mo

The rest here


Any Help Would be greatly appreciated, so please, if anyone can find the time to translate this, I say thanks in advance!

-(^_^)/ "Peace Be With Y'all"


----------



## amenrah0303

MrNyceGuy Hi! I have talked to my Filipino friend and she was able to give the translation of the song, i hope this would be of help! i will be sending you the meaning of the song tomorrow!

"Sana'y Maulit Muli" by Regine Velasquez
Sana maulit muli (can we just repeat)
Ang mga oras nating nakaraan ( what had happened in the past)
Bakit nagkaganito (why did this happen)
Naglaho na ba ang pag-ibig mo (your love just disappered)
(can we just repeat)
( please give attention to my melody)
(yesterday, today and tomorrow)
( you are the only one i love)
( chorus)
(if i can just leave you)
( i don't have to hope for it)
( if i can just ignore you)
( i don't have to go near you)
( if only i can )
(if we can turn back time)
( memories that can't be forgotten)
( we don't have to give up [ or junk it ] )
( this love that is true )
( if i commited a mistake before )
( can't you give me another chance )
( oh love, please hear my plea )
( if only i can )
( this is the only thing i want )
( can we repeat what had happened in the past )
( if i commited a mistake before )
( can't you give me another chance )
( oh love, please hear my plea )
( my plea [ what i want ] )
( please repeat chorus, one octave higher)
( i still love you )
( oh love, oh love)


----------



## wonski89

wonski89 said:


> Sana'y maulit muli
> - wish it would come back-
> Ang mga oras nating nakaraan
> -the time that we shared-
> Bakit nagkaganito
> -why did this happen-
> Naglaho na ba ang pag-ibig mo
> -did your love faded away-
> Sana maulit muli
> -wish it would come back-
> Sana bigyan ng pansin ang himig ko
> -please listen to my melody-
> Kahapon, bukas, ngayon
> -yesterday, tomorrow, now-
> Tanging wala nang ibang mahal
> -theres nothing else i love-
> 
> CHORUS:
> Kung kaya kong iwanan ka
> -if i can do, leave you-
> Di na sana aasa pa
> -then im not hoping instead-
> Kung kaya kong umiwas na
> -if i can just ignore you-
> Di na sana lalapit pa
> -then i have not go near you-
> Kung kaya ko sana
> -only, if i can-
> 
> Ibalik ang kahapon
> -turn back the time-
> Sandaling di mapapantayan
> -the moment that could never be compare-
> Huwag sana nating itapon
> -just dont waste-
> Pagmamahal na tapat
> -love that is true-
> Kung ako'y nagkamali minsan
> -if i made mistakes sometimes-
> Di na ba mapagbibigyan
> -is there no other chance-
> O giliw, dinggin mo ang nais ko
> -oh darling, hear my plea-
> 
> (CHORUS)
> 
> Kung kaya ko sana
> -only if i can-
> Ito ang tanging nais ko
> -this is all what i want-
> Ang ating kahapon sana maulit muli
> -our past, just bring it back-
> Kung ako'y nagkamali minsan
> -if i made mistakes  sometimes-
> Di na ba mapagbibigyan
> -is there no other chance-
> O giliw... Dinggin mo ang nais ko
> -oh darling...hear my plea-
> Ang nais ko
> -what i want-
> (CHORUS 2x)
> Mahal pa rin kita
> -i still love you-
> O giliw... o giliw
> -oh darling...oh darling-


"testing laang"


----------

